# Any way to set Canvas size to a given Window size



## storrm (Oct 11, 2017)

I use OBS for screen recording various apps, specifically mobile phone screen sharing.  I was wondering if there was any plans to allow me to automatically set the canvas size to a specified window, therefore limiting the recording area to just that of the target application.  Currently I record 1080p and the element I'm recording sits in the middle of the screen.  It would be really useful to be able to tell OBS to change the screen capture area to only that of the active source.


----------



## shaolin (Oct 22, 2017)

Use Filters and Source Transformations to fit the capture area for your usage


----------



## Jorge Martinez Carvajal (Oct 23, 2017)

storrm said:


> I use OBS for screen recording various apps, specifically mobile phone screen sharing.  I was wondering if there was any plans to allow me to automatically set the canvas size to a specified window, therefore limiting the recording area to just that of the target application.  Currently I record 1080p and the element I'm recording sits in the middle of the screen.  It would be really useful to be able to tell OBS to change the screen capture area to only that of the active source.



you can change your canva size on the perfil setting in profile config file "basic.ini"

look my config, i have 2560x1080p res, but for stream the switch i use *"BaseCX=1920 and BaseCY=1080"*


```
[AdvOut]
ApplyServiceSettings=true
Encoder=ffmpeg_nvenc
TrackIndex=1
RecType=Standard
RecTracks=1
FFOutputToFile=true
FFVEncoderId=0
FFAEncoderId=0
FFAudioTrack=1
RescaleRes=2560x1080
RecRescaleRes=2560x1080
FFRescaleRes=2560x1080
FFFormat=
FFFormatMimeType=
FFVEncoder=
FFAEncoder=

[Video]
OutputCX=1280
OutputCY=720
ScaleType=lanczos
BaseCX=1920
BaseCY=1080
FPSCommon=30
```


----------

